# Bobcat 453



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

I know all about this machine, it's small, doesn't lift much. Ok, that being said, I've found a 2000 for under 7K in mint shape with a plow, bucket, a grapple bucket, and hard door enclosure. Has 1500 hours on it, great paint, stored indoors. 

I do mainly removals, and moving brush and loading blocks is the slowest part of the work. I like this machine because of the width (35.5 inches) and it still picks up 700lb (sometimes, there's just no truck access in the yards we work in). I think for the money it's a good buy regardless, but wanted to throw it up on here, and hear some thoughts.... 

I know my area, and I know in the condition it's in, with the attachments, I'll easily be able to recover all money invested if I decide it's too small.


----------



## husabud (Feb 28, 2011)

Skid steer - Bobcat 453

Look familiar? I saw that the other day and said the same thing. If I hadn't just put a new trans in my dump I'd consider it. Sounds like the ticket for those small backyards and bad access jobs. Not much more than a mini though.


----------



## Natewood (Feb 28, 2011)

I think the mt52 is better in every way. Not sure af all the specs now but I did a lot of reasearch and ended up with the 52


----------



## JohnH (Feb 28, 2011)

There not real stable on slopes and will flip on a dime. A landscaper up the street had one.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

husabud said:


> Skid steer - Bobcat 453
> 
> Look familiar? I saw that the other day and said the same thing. If I hadn't just put a new trans in my dump I'd consider it. Sounds like the ticket for those small backyards and bad access jobs. Not much more than a mini though.


 
That's the one. I'm heading up tomorrow to look at it. The pics show nice. And it comes with 3 buckets, a power angle plow, and a grapple bucket, enclosed with heat. Seems like a no brainer for the price


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

Natewood said:


> I think the mt52 is better in every way. Not sure af all the specs now but I did a lot of reasearch and ended up with the 52


 
I want to use it for small driveways and sidewalks for snow and ice management too. MT52 vs 453/Enclosed cab with heat = fail in that category. Plus the MT52 is the same width as the 453, about the same weight, and lifts 200lb less and 20 inches lower. So it's pretty much a fail all around.

http://www.bobcat.com/loaders/models/minitrackloader/mt52

http://www.bobcat.com/historical_specs/skid_steer/453_1997


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

JohnH said:


> There not real stable on slopes and will flip on a dime. A landscaper up the street had one.


 
I've used one for work before, just never owned one. They don't have much ground clearance or stability. But I think most of that can be overcome with a good operator, and ply wood. If it can take the place of one paid employee, it's a good investment for the asking price I think.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

My finding is that all though it's not an ideal machine, for the purchase price, the attachments, and the condition/options it's a safe buy. Even if I find that it is too small for my needs, I can easily get what I paid for it in the spring.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

husabud said:


> Skid steer - Bobcat 453
> 
> Look familiar? I saw that the other day and said the same thing. If I hadn't just put a new trans in my dump I'd consider it. Sounds like the ticket for those small backyards and bad access jobs. Not much more than a mini though.


 
I posted links to the specs vs the MT52. It's considerably more capable than the 52 in terms of lifting and lift height.. And you get a nice seat, and an enclosed cab for the rain and snow


----------



## JohnH (Feb 28, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> I've used one for work before, just never owned one. They don't have much ground clearance or stability. But I think most of that can be overcome with a good operator, and ply wood. If it can take the place of one paid employee, it's a good investment for the asking price I think.


 
Like you said a good operator is the key
let us know how you make out


----------



## gwiley (Feb 28, 2011)

I paid $6,000 for my 743DS - tip weight of 2000lb (rated lift is 1300-1400lb). I wouldn't want to go any smaller than what I have. 

One thing to bear in mind is that things like grapples are heavy and take away from your total lift capacity.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

gwiley said:


> I paid $6,000 for my 743DS - tip weight of 2000lb (rated lift is 1300-1400lb). I wouldn't want to go any smaller than what I have.
> 
> One thing to bear in mind is that things like grapples are heavy and take away from your total lift capacity.


 
Good point, I've thought of that too. Any decent sized machine on the market right now is 8K plus with no grapple, and they look like rats. I like the condition and the attachments of this small machine. And remember, it's for taking material out of backyards with very limited access, loading brush into the chipper, and loading small log sections into the dump. 

Ideally I'd like a 7 series, or better yet an S130-190.

I think this will suffice for now, and like I said, I'm fully confident of ridding myself of this machine for what I paid if it doesn't suit my needs.


----------



## gwiley (Feb 28, 2011)

A 36" wide chassis is just short of amazing. You will make it through most backyard gates and still be able to lift stuff that two guys would strain at.

One amazing thing about skid steers - esp. Bobcats - is that if you are careful about what you pay you can always resell them for what you paid or more.

I have taught myself to work on the diesel engine and hydraulics - 20 years old shows a little on these things, but it all pretty easy.

I have found that being able to weld is a pretty important skill to have to keep the machine running and the implements repaired - paying $70-80/hr for metal work just sucks.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

gwiley said:


> A 36" wide chassis is just short of amazing. You will make it through most backyard gates and still be able to lift stuff that two guys would strain at.
> 
> One amazing thing about skid steers - esp. Bobcats - is that if you are careful about what you pay you can always resell them for what you paid or more.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed all above except for the 2 guys straining. I don't know too many guys who can lift, and walk with over a 500lb load sustained throughout the day lol. More like 5 or 6 guys straining if you ask me... 

I try and buy the nicest for the cheapest. This particular unit has real nice paint and decals, almost new tires, and minimal cosmetic rust. Plus the attachments. Tally it up, a bobcat power angle plow, a bobcat grapple, and three bobcat buckets. It's a pretty good deal with the hours (1500). Heck, I could probably get another grand over what I paid for it in the spring...

It's definitely a "niche" sized machine, but I think it can earn its keep at the price paid.


----------



## Toddppm (Feb 28, 2011)

Sounds like you've sold yourself on it pretty hard already 
Will you fit inside a machine that small?


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Sounds like you've sold yourself on it pretty hard already
> Will you fit inside a machine that small?


 
Dunno, might have to hire a midget. LOL. Yeah you're right, I have sold myself on it. I do like coming here and hearing the pros and cons just the same though. It helps me either affirm my decision, or give it a second thought.


----------



## gwiley (Feb 28, 2011)

Since you are already sold there is no harm in my adding....

I will tell you that now that I have my skid steer I don't know how I survived without it. The only downside is that I am having to constantly convince myself to not upgrade to a slightly heavier rated machine with fewer hours on it.


----------



## nitro1253 (Feb 28, 2011)

my 453 has been awesome for tree work. light enough(2500lbs) to go over most "decent" lawns without a footprint. It will lift wood all day long without complaining, and only running on 3 gallons of diesel all week.


----------



## flushcut (Feb 28, 2011)

Any machine is better than no machine. The time and safety alone is worth it, no risk of back injury is bliss. Which is cheaper one machine or a five man crew for three weeks?


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 28, 2011)

nitro1253 said:


> my 453 has been awesome for tree work. light enough(2500lbs) to go over most "decent" lawns without a footprint. It will lift wood all day long without complaining, and only running on 3 gallons of diesel all week.


 
That's what I'm talkin about maaannnn.....


----------



## squad143 (Mar 1, 2011)

One advantage to a mini is that you have a 360 degree view and they are alot easier to get in and out of (on and off) compared to a bobcat. 

That being said, it looks like a good buy, and as it has already been said... they are a back saver. Depends on how much snow you get, you may find it a little small. 

If you can afford it, get a Branch Manager grapple for it, they're easier for grabing and draging brush and don't add alot of weight to the front of the machine.

If it was in my area, I'd buy it, and I already have a mini skid steer.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 1, 2011)

Went to look today, was a nice machine. Grapple had a bent fitting restricting flow, but it's an easy fix. Plow needs a piston. Buckets are in good shape. I offered to pay his asking price on the terms that I complete the sale in 2 weeks, (need to find a trailer) leaving a K deposit. He asked for half, I said I really wasn't comfortable leaving that much cash. He opted to see if someone wanted to pay all in, at a shorter dollar amount to try and sell it today. OKY DOKE.


----------



## husabud (Mar 1, 2011)

Early March with plenty of winter left and this guy said no? What a dope. Too bad you had to travel to see it. Call him back and offer him 4500.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 1, 2011)

husabud said:


> Early March with plenty of winter left and this guy said no? What a dope. Too bad you had to travel to see it. Call him back and offer him 4500.


 
I got in it tooled around. It would DEFINITELY impact clean up in a very positive way. I could very easily replace one guy 5 days a week with it's addition, along with cutting cleanup at the same time by at least half.. I won't mind if he sells it to someone else, I'm closed up till end of March anyway due to extenuating circumstances. I currently am working on delivery of a new chipper, bucket, and chip truck with a removable top and a palfinger boom. My hands are kinda full lol....


----------



## Natewood (Mar 1, 2011)

my mini replaces at least two groundies.. and dont have to worry if it shows up! It literally paid for itself the first year from the reduction in labor force and now its all profit... Even with a loader if you work in urban areas as i do i forward material out of fenced backyards with it to to your loader.I wish i would have gotten one years ago! And lets not talk about those brush piles of black locust or hawthorne that I dont have to touch anymore....


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 1, 2011)

Natewood said:


> my mini replaces at least two groundies.. and dont have to worry if it shows up! It literally paid for itself the first year from the reduction in labor force and now its all profit... Even with a loader if you work in urban areas as i do i forward material out of fenced backyards with it to to your loader.I wish i would have gotten one years ago! And lets not talk about those brush piles of black locust or hawthorne that I dont have to touch anymore....


 
+1 on the locust....


----------



## treemandan (Mar 1, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Went to look today, was a nice machine. Grapple had a bent fitting restricting flow, but it's an easy fix. Plow needs a piston. Buckets are in good shape. I offered to pay his asking price on the terms that I complete the sale in 2 weeks, (need to find a trailer) leaving a K deposit. He asked for half, I said I really wasn't comfortable leaving that much cash. He opted to see if someone wanted to pay all in, at a shorter dollar amount to try and sell it today. OKY DOKE.


 
I wouldn't have went for that BS either.


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 31, 2011)

Well low and behold the skid has been listed again on CL. Guess he shoulda taken my first offer. Second offer in, I'll keep y'all in the loop.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Mar 31, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> I got in it tooled around. It would DEFINITELY impact clean up in a very positive way. I could very easily replace one guy 5 days a week with it's addition, along with cutting cleanup at the same time by at least half.. I won't mind if he sells it to someone else, I'm closed up till end of March anyway due to extenuating circumstances. I currently am working on delivery of a new chipper, bucket, and chip truck with a removable top and a palfinger boom. My hands are kinda full lol....



Damn, bro! And I thought I was ramping up for this season. You goin' all out for sure!


----------



## ducaticorse (Mar 31, 2011)

Blakesmaster said:


> Damn, bro! And I thought I was ramping up for this season. You goin' all out for sure!


 
I'm delayed another 2 weeks on any further purchases :-( but I'm gonna spend it when I have it, work the trucks the best I can, so I can afford a cpl big sanders and plows for the F600 and 4700 chip to do municipal work in the winter.

It's all about the master plan!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ive seen the specs on both machines, besides the lift hieght, I'd still take my mt52 over the other any day of the week. But how can you go wrong at that price with those attachments and way low hours? Whats nice about the mini is if you work alone you dont have to get in or out which comes in handy for stacking or running to the feedbar on the chipper. If you know how to grab a 'pusher' log right, then lift height wont matter b-cuz you can push stack logs in the back of a taller truck.


----------



## husabud (Apr 8, 2011)

S300 2007 SKIDSTEER BOBCAT MUST HAVE

Have you seen this one? Sounds too good to be true, but ya never know. Wish I had the extra $$


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 8, 2011)

husabud said:


> S300 2007 SKIDSTEER BOBCAT MUST HAVE
> 
> Have you seen this one? Sounds too good to be true, but ya never know. Wish I had the extra $$


 
total scam


----------



## husabud (Apr 8, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> total scam


 
Yeah sorry I figured as much, but one never knows who sells what for what reason, especially in New Beige. Keep Lookin.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 8, 2011)

Who is the seller? He is driving me nuts, keeps relists that dam thing every 10 minutes!

Can't beat that price.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 12, 2011)

And all of sudden there are 4 453's for sale in MA. And the guy who I put an offer on still has his, guess he shoulda snapped it up...


----------



## husabud (Apr 12, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> And all of sudden there are 4 453's for sale in MA. And the guy who I put an offer on still has his, guess he shoulda snapped it up...



This one looks nice. Too bad no enclosed cab. I was running a dingo 222 today. A buddy owns it and wants too much for its condition, but it made my back feel so much better when all was said and done. Still debating which way I should gohttp://boston.craigslist.org/nos/grd/2317440606.html


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 12, 2011)

That one IS nice. Doesn't have heat either. But the condition it's in, and the accessories, I don't think I would mind investing in the upgrades if the seller is willing to shave some cash off the top.


----------

